# Corpse Flower in bloom!



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Phipps Conservatory in Pittsburgh has a very special plant/flower they call the corpse flower, it's name is Romero. It blooms every 6 - 10 years, but only lasts for 48 hours. I wish they would have had a "bloom watch", I could have made a trip to see and smell it.  It is pretty cool looking in the video. Here's the link for the info: http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2013/08/21/thousands-gather-to-witness-corpse-flower-in-bloom/


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Now, that is cool. Not only can you sniff a flower that smells like rotting flesh, you can also watch Romero's Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There was one blooming back in July at the Botanical Gardens down in our area as well:

http://www.usbg.gov/return-titan


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard about your plant on my local news, Copchick and thought of you then. I thought then it would be well worth seeing if possible.

Roxy, were you able to see the one in your area?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

It's kinda exciting, they're were keeping the conservatory open until 2 a.m. for people to see it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hairazor said:


> Roxy, were you able to see the one in your area?


We didn't go see it, but one of my co-workers did since she had a job to do for one of our clients down in DC. She was all excited about it


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

wow never heard of these kind of flowers


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

whoa that is crazy! I've never heard of anything like that!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I want to see a corspe flower up close and personal. I think it would a cool thing for haunters to do.


----------

